# Toro S-620 - Two Questions



## WhtViper (Nov 24, 2014)

*1)* To the best of my knowledge, the S-620 was produced as 2 model numbers:

38162 with Manual and Electric Start, 1st produced in 1984.
38165 with Manual Start only, 1st produced in 1985.
However, in the early production years there was also a "C" model of both, as in "38162C" and "38165C".

I've scanned the parts catalogs of both and, so far, the only difference I've found is a minor hardware change (bolt vs nut) at the lower RH engine mount (item 41 on 38162 vs item 8 on 38162C). ..So my question is: Does anyone know if there's a more significant difference than that on those "C" models?
----------------

*2)* From time to time I've seen pictures of S-620's that had an extension of the (_back breaking_) vane control which put it right up close to the operator' right hand. It seems to be anchored with a simple eye bolt just below the bend on the upper handle & the lower end was a sort of clamp which attached the extension to the standard vane control handle. Was that an accessory, an owner modification, or a standard added feature in later years?


PS I'm new here. Does the forum allow "Wanted" and/or "For Sale" posts?

Thanks!


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

when BROTHER DETROIT shows up here. he is the man with the master plan on those single stage TORO'S. I only know the big one's. ALOHA to the forms.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

hello whtviper, welcome to *SBF!!* i'm not very knolagable when it come to toro " s " series machines. i had one for a short period of time. my dad left the garage open and it was stolen


----------



## WhtViper (Nov 24, 2014)

Hello Powershift93
So, I guess you're an expatriot of the Aloha State. MN must be real culture shock. I lived on Oahu for a few years back in the early nineties. And, yes, I'm a "haole" (never understood why that term wasn't considered racist over there).

Greetings from Kansas City


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

WhtViper said:


> Hello Powershift93
> So, I guess you're an expatriot of the Aloha State. MN must be real culture shock. I lived on Oahu for a few years back in the early nineties. And, yes, I'm a "haole" (never understood why that term wasn't considered racist over there).
> 
> Greetings from Kansas City


 no I am not from Hawaii I just like the language. I have lived in this frozen tundra all of my life. sorry neither DETROIT or me could answer your question. I am sure somebody here can though. yes you can post in the for sale area here. somewhere here anyway.


----------

